# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Проблема с драйверами

## paww

Помогите решить проблему.
У меня NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500, я решил обновить драйвера, после установки перезагрузил комп. Потом вспомнил что забыл удалить старые дрова. После перезагрузки рабочий стол был пустой, пропал "Пуск".
Эта проблема решается только нажатием F8, и "последней удачной загрузкой" Windows. Но если комп. выключить или перезагрузить опять приходиться пользоваться F8. Хотелось бы решить эту проблему без переустановки Windows. Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Cheechako

Из простых вариантов - попробовать переустановить драйвер в "safe mode", воспользовавшись "Driver Cleaner Pro" или аналогами; быть может, сработает :)

----------


## Slater

> Хотелось бы решить эту проблему


плюс к вышесказанному проверьте систему на вирусы, до загрузки операционной системы!  это тоже часто является причиной пропадания пуска и рабочего стола.
Удачи!

----------

